# Only gold and platinum can access rci?



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

Just spoke to Wyndham, if you are not gold or platinum you can not access rci from that tab. Anyone else hear this? Help


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 27, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> Just spoke to Wyndham, if you are not gold or platinum you can not access rci from that tab. Anyone else hear this? Help



Exactly who at Wyndham told you this?  It was likely a sales person - in which case they will say almost anything to convince you to buy more points.  I really doubt anyone in Owner Resolution would say something like this in comparison.  Contact Owner Resolution (formerly Owner Care) for proper guidance.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

It was owner resolution. Supposedly as of august 12 this change took place. I was told this by 3 different people on the phone


----------



## ilya (Aug 27, 2021)

Just like I was told Resale can only book out 10 months... That was also owner resolution...  I think we are going to see changes that we were not told about...


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

Has anyone that’s not a gold or platinum been able to access rci thru Wyndham?


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Exactly who at Wyndham told you this?  It was likely a sales person - in which case they will say almost anything to convince you to buy more points.  I really doubt anyone in Owner Resolution would say something like this in comparison.  Contact Owner Resolution (formerly Owner Care) for proper guidance.


I called 1800-251-8736


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2021)

So resale can no longer use RCI to exchange?  Since when?  That would make a lot of owners angry.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 27, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> Has anyone that’s not a gold or platinum been able to access rci thru Wyndham?


I'm resale-only and I access RCI regularly, including right now to double-check. Nothing has changed.

Only gold and platinum have access to RCI search and book, which means you don't have to deposit points manually before confirming an exchange - it will pull from your Wyndham account. The rest of us have to deposit our points first.


----------



## louisianab (Aug 27, 2021)

I am all resale, and I was in rci yesterday. I have never been able to book without having enough points deposited first, which I understood was a feature of gold or higher.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

Do you go directly to rci.com or the tab on the Wyndham site


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 27, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> Do you go directly to rci.com or the tab on the Wyndham site


Via the Wyndham site, Deposits and RCI, Explore RCI resorts. It's working just as it always has.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

I get a blank white screen. I have tried Firefox, desktop computer, iPad and iPhone and I can’t get in


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 27, 2021)

It's very frustrating, because we've now heard multiple stories of Owner Resolution giving what appears to be incorrect information since the website update this month. It seems to me that they've been trained on the new changes, but they're trying to explain broader bugs/issues with the information they've been given about the VIP/resale changes (which are the only changes that were spelled out). So far we've heard that only gold/platinum have access to RCI, resale points don't have access to book beyond 10 months (i.e. no ARP), and hybrid non-VIP owners are intentionally receiving fewer housekeeping credits - all being confidently explained as if that's correct information, when really it's bugs/regressions that appeared with the new website. Wyndham has a problem here.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sounds like a situation where the rep is giving an answer just to give an answer and get on to the next call. Caller calls in and says they can't access RCI portal, rep says it is because you are not Gold or Platinum. The real issue is something else that the rep has no clue about and can't be bothered with. They have more calls to take and a quote to go along with it. A common issue among many companies, not just Wyndham.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 27, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> It was owner resolution. Supposedly as of august 12 this change took place. *I was told this by 3 different people on the phone*


Normally, the advice "Talk to Owner Resolution" will get a situation like this resolved. So when someone has talked to three different people and has a serious account issue that owner resolution refuses to acknowledge is a problem, where do they go?


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

Plus I have talked to 3 different rci/Wyndham reps that have no idea that this is happening. One did just say that they had a previous problem with the link but did not know about this change. I have no idea where to go to next.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2021)

I pay for an RCI account separately from my WorldMark points because I am resale, and I cannot search for anything without a deposit to search against.  I cannot enter an ongoing search at all.  I am unhappy because I am not going to give RCI WorldMark points without knowing what I can get.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 27, 2021)

It sounds like they are just making up an excuse that fits your ownership as to why something doesn't work on your account whether it is true or not.  If you RCI doesn't work and you have resale, that is the reason.  If it doesn't work and you bought retail but aren't gold, that is the reason.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 27, 2021)

I am not Gold (or higher) VIP, but am able to get into the Wyndham RCI portal via logging in->Deposits & RCI->Explore RCI Resorts->Check box/continue to RCI.


joanncanary said:


> I have no idea where to go to next.


If you haven't done so yet: clear your web browser cache entirely, and try again. Someone else mentioned that fixed the problem for them in another thread.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 27, 2021)

(And if that doesn't work, I'd use the written feedback form rather than calling; that tends to get better results for the more unusual problems.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2021)

I know you have tried multiple devices, but have you tried deleting cookies and clearing all temp internet files to clear cache.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm using the Worldmark portal to RCI and it has changed but I like it. I can see everything without depositing.

Bill


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I'm using the Worldmark portal to RCI and it has changed but I like it. I can see everything without depositing.
> 
> Bill


The thread is about Wyndham.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 27, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> Just spoke to Wyndham, if you are not gold or platinum you can not access rci from that tab. Anyone else hear this? Help


I can get into RCI with all three of my resale accounts.


----------



## ilya (Aug 27, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Exactly who at Wyndham told you this?  It was likely a sales person - in which case they will say almost anything to convince you to buy more points.  I really doubt anyone in Owner Resolution would say something like this in comparison.  Contact Owner Resolution (formerly Owner Care) for proper guidance.




Do you have an physical mailing address  to send correspondence regarding our accounts? In the event  one  can not get a response with owner resolution .

Would be much appreciated..


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

I have cleared everything, powered off and it still doesn’t work. Guess I will keep trying. Just glad to hear that most non gold and platinum are still able to access rci


----------



## A.Win (Aug 27, 2021)

As a Wyndham VIP, you can book for 3 to 7 nights thru RCI and you have a few more options. I believe non-VIPs are restricted to booking 7 nights.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 27, 2021)

In the meantime, you can call the Wyndham RCI desk to search/manage transactions: 1.800.572.0931

You can get your Wyndham RCI account number from any past email message RCI has sent you. Either Wyndham or the RCI desk can probably look it up for you as well.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I have been in contact with Wyndham/rci and all of my upcoming vacations and searches are still good. I’ll keep trying to log in, maybe the link will be fixed


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 27, 2021)

A.Win said:


> As a Wyndham VIP, you can book for 3 to 7 nights thru RCI and you have a few more options. I believe non-VIPs are restricted to booking 7 nights.



Developer purchases are enrolled in Plus Partners, which comes with RCI Points, regardless of VIP status, unless the owner opts out to save the $0.02/K.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 27, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Normally, the advice "Talk to Owner Resolution" will get a situation like this resolved. So when someone has talked to three different people and has a serious account issue that owner resolution refuses to acknowledge is a problem, where do they go?



I have access to an Owner Resolution manager that I can tap for issues like this.  I'll email an inquiry to him today on this issue and see what if any response we get back.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 27, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> I have cleared everything, powered off and it still doesn’t work. Guess I will keep trying. Just glad to hear that most non gold and platinum are still able to access rci



Did this happen to coincide with the recent website changes around mid-August timeframe?  In other words did this work just fine up until that point?  If so, I'm going to add this to our tracking sheet as a regression issue - and I'll send an explicit email to our IT contacts to investigate blank screen reports when attempting to use the RCI page within the Owner Dashboard.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 27, 2021)

Wyndham have created a big problem first resale owners and now with Wyndham members that are not platinum or gold to access RCI.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 27, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Wyndham have created a big problem first resale owners and now with Wyndham members that are not platinum or gold to access RCI.


If you read the whole thread, you'll realize that that's not at all what happened.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 27, 2021)

A.Win said:


> As a Wyndham VIP, you can book for 3 to 7 nights thru RCI and you have a few more options. I believe non-VIPs are restricted to booking 7 nights.


As a resale owner I can book only weekly stays at 77,000 or 105,000 points for a 1 bedroom but they occasionally offer 3-5 day stays. The reservation fee stays the same if booking a weekly stay or the 3-5 day stay. Wyndham Grand Desert is available for 5 nights at only 37,800 points. Not a bad deal! Figure 38 x 6 =218 + 239= 458 or less then a last minute rental for about $90 per night. But what would I know when it comes to RCI points?


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 27, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Did this happen to coincide with the recent website changes around mid-August timeframe?  In other words did this work just fine up until that point?  If so, I'm going to add this to our tracking sheet as a regression issue - and I'll send an explicit email to our IT contacts to investigate blank screen reports when attempting to use the RCI page within the Owner Dashboard.



I think it did, yes.  I was able to log into RCI through the Wyndham website in early August.  I have a resale account and now I cannot access my RCI account, similar to others here.  I did not try to access RCI the day after the changes, so I cannot say with absolute certainty, the relative timing seems to indicate the website changes caused this.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 28, 2021)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I think it did, yes.  I was able to log into RCI through the Wyndham website in early August.  I have a resale account and now I cannot access my RCI account, similar to others here.  I did not try to access RCI the day after the changes, so I cannot say with absolute certainty, the relative timing seems to indicate the website changes caused this.


Contact feedback@rci.com.  I am working with a 
Sara C. 
eCommerce Specialist 
RCI North America

The more that notify them the better.  Not resolved on my side yet. I have cleared my Cache, I have downloaded Chrome and nothing works


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 28, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Did this happen to coincide with the recent website changes around mid-August timeframe?  In other words did this work just fine up until that point?  If so, I'm going to add this to our tracking sheet as a regression issue - and I'll send an explicit email to our IT contacts to investigate blank screen reports when attempting to use the RCI page within the Owner Dashboard.


I was able to use the link Wednesday August 25, then on Thursday this started up. Thank you very much.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 28, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> Contact feedback@rci.com.  I am working with a
> Sara C.
> eCommerce Specialist
> RCI North America
> ...



Excellent, thank you.  I have contacted them and referenced Sara C, eCommerce Specialist.


----------



## ddavid1073 (Aug 28, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I am not Gold (or higher) VIP, but am able to get into the Wyndham RCI portal via logging in->Deposits & RCI->Explore RCI Resorts->Check box/continue to RCI.
> 
> If you haven't done so yet: clear your web browser cache entirely, and try again. Someone else mentioned that fixed the problem for them in another thread.


I agree - "f you haven't done so yet: clear your web browser cache entirely, and try again. Someone else mentioned that fixed the problem for them in another thread. "


----------



## ddavid1073 (Aug 28, 2021)

Just went into Wyndham site and am getting the same thing, blank screen in Chrome and Edge.  I noticed they are doing maintenance tonight.  Maybe that has something to do with it.  I rarely use RCI so I'll wait and check it next week.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 28, 2021)

ddavid1073 said:


> I agree - "f you haven't done so yet: clear your web browser cache entirely, and try again. Someone else mentioned that fixed the problem for them in another thread. "



I have cleared cache in Chrome, Edge and Safari - still experiencing the issue.  If they are doing maintenance tonight, hopefully that fixes the issue...


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 28, 2021)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I have cleared cache in Chrome, Edge and Safari - still experiencing the issue.  If they are doing maintenance tonight, hopefully that fixes the issue...


How do you know they are doing maintenance? Did you see that on the website


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 28, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> How do you know they are doing maintenance? Did you see that on the website



ddavid1073 mentioned he saw upcoming maintenance in post #41.  I haven't actually seen that on their website though...


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm glad that you have a contact that's willing to work with you at RCI, but I wonder how much assistance they'll be able to be since the issue is clearly with the Wyndham website, not RCI.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 28, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> I'm glad that you have a contact that's willing to work with you at RCI, but I wonder how much assistance they'll be able to be since the issue is clearly with the Wyndham website, not RCI.



I've also used the "Give Feedback" function on the Wyndham website to alert them of this issue.


----------



## pisnao772 (Aug 28, 2021)

I came on here to find the exact same thing. They really dont know what they are talking about at Wyndham in regards to RCI. Yesterday afternoon they told me the same exact thing bc i was unable to access the website, it would not load. When I got to work last night i was able to access it from my work computer (dell). So i thought maybe it was just not working on Mac and Iphone. Well now i just tried to access it again at work and it is not loading again. Wyndham is becoming a joke, has not done anything to help out there members during covid.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The thread is about Wyndham.



I know. Maybe you didn't understand what I posted, lol.

Bill


----------



## Link (Aug 28, 2021)

I am having the same issue. I also get a blank screen when I click on “Points Summary” in the main Wyndham site. Like previous posters I have tried clearing caches to no avail.


----------



## Ellenlynn (Aug 29, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> I'm resale-only and I access RCI regularly, including right now to double-check. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Only gold and platinum have access to RCI search and book, which means you don't have to deposit points manually before confirming an exchange - it will pull from your Wyndham account. The rest of us have to deposit our points first.



what browser are you using?


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 29, 2021)

Ellenlynn said:


> what browser are you using?


Generally Chrome on iPhone and Windows.

EDIT: Also tried Safari on iPhone and Edge on Windows, both fine.


----------



## pisnao772 (Aug 29, 2021)

I am currently on the phone with club Wyndham and they are trying to tell me the same thing. I keep telling them that is incorrect. They are so full of it. I then spoke to a supervisor and after reading them what is printed before you gain access to the RCI website they then said. Oh maybe you are right. I only work for club Wyndham not RCI. They are completely lost there.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 30, 2021)

Still having the same issue. I wonder if RCI changed their link address for their Wyndham home page? You get into RCI, so the link between them take place but then all you get is the RCI header and no content


W


----------



## bnoble (Aug 30, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> wonder if RCI changed their link address for their Wyndham home page?


I don't think so, because it still works for me; I just checked.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 30, 2021)

Everything works the same for me just fine and I am not gold or platinum. All my contracts are resale.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 30, 2021)

It works for me, but no longer appears to be set up to allow me to instant search and book as a VIPG privilege, probably because I'm a hybrid owner.  Is this on the list, @HitchHiker71?  When I look at any particular resort, I get the message that I must go back to the Wyndham site and deposit points if I want to book anything.  I've got 0 current use year points, but plenty in FUY 2022 and am looking at 2022 availabilities - we're well within the 10 months prior to the start of that year (1/1/22) right now, so those points are eligible for deposit.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 30, 2021)

I received the following email from RCI.  I checked on Chrome, Edge and Safari (after clearing all cache), still not resolved.  I let them know that the issue persists, and that I know of many other owners that still have this issue.

*Hello,*
_*
Thank you for contacting RCI.

We regret to learn of the problems you encountered with our website. The issue you reported was a temporary problem that has since been corrected. Therefore, we encourage you to try again.

If you continue to experience difficulties, please let us know.  

Kind regards,

Heidi C.
eCommerce Specialist*_
*RCI North America *


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 30, 2021)

pisnao772 said:


> I am currently on the phone with club Wyndham and they are trying to tell me the same thing. I keep telling them that is incorrect. They are so full of it. I then spoke to a supervisor and after reading them what is printed before you gain access to the RCI website they then said. Oh maybe you are right. I only work for club Wyndham not RCI. They are completely lost there.



I have reported this education issue to my Owner Resolution contact, along with Owner Education, for follow up.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 30, 2021)

Let's at least attempt to narrow down the scope of impacted users here and try to find a common thread.  Does this only impact a certain owner type?  Or does this occur only when using certain browsers or devices?


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 30, 2021)

I am direct and resale owner. I own at three different resorts. I have tried on my iPhone, iPad and hp desktop. I cleared all cache and downloaded Firefox and chrome on desktop and iPad. I have also tried Microsoft edge. They all gave the same result, oh also safari. I had access on Wednesday August 25. Not sure what may have occurred on Wednesday night but that is when I started getting the white screen I posted above.
And thank you HitchHiker71 for following up on this. I really want to buy more
Points but not if this continues.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 30, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> I am direct and resale owner. I own at three different resorts. I have tried on my iPhone, iPad and hp desktop. I cleared all cache and downloaded Firefox and chrome on desktop and iPad. I have also tried Microsoft edge. They all gave the same result, oh also safari. I had access on Wednesday August 25. Not sure what may have occurred on Wednesday night but that is when I started getting the white screen I posted above.
> And thank you HitchHiker71 for following up on this. I really want to buy more
> Points but not if this continues.



Now that I've actually tried doing this myself (I'm not really much of an RCI user) I can also reproduce the issue.  Below is what I see when attempting to use the Explore RCI Resorts function launched from the Wyndham dashboard, first screenshot is Firefox (current rev), second screenshot is from my iPhone mobile Safari browser (current rev).  Notice the mobile browser actually throws an error - whereas the Firefox browser does not.  I just reported these same screenshots to Wyndham IT, and received an immediate response that they are aware of the reported issue and are working with both IT teams (Wyndham/RCI) to determine the problem.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 30, 2021)

So a few follow up questions as follows in an effort to try to narrow down the reported problem:


Is this issue endemic to only a certain ownership type, such as VIP/resale hybrid accounts?  Retail/resale hybrid accounts? 
Do we have any retail only owners experiencing this issue?  How about retail only owners _not _experiencing this issue?
Do we have any resale only owners experiencing this issue? How about resale only owners _not _experiencing this issue?
Do you have any use year display issues in general?  For example, my Benefits Summary still doesn't display anything at all by default - I have to pick the proper use year - wondering if there might be a connection.
Other use cases we can ask about to narrow down this issue?


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 30, 2021)

Resale-only, and this has not been an issue for me. However, the Benefits Summary is still blank (i.e. to the extent that there isn't even a dropdown to choose a UY).


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 30, 2021)

My benefits summary is fine on Wyndham. It displays all my home resorts, point split, housekeeping. So does everyone who has access problems to rci, see the benefits summary ok?


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 30, 2021)

Small retail, no problem entering RCI


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm resale only and I am experiencing both issues (RCI and Benefits Summary are blank).  No use year issues, everything else works fine so far.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 30, 2021)

I've been getting kicked off myclubwyndham and having to relog in frequently.  Otherwise, my Benefits screen is still blank and RCI is still reachable.  All resale.


----------



## r4rab (Aug 30, 2021)

@HitchHiker71 I am retail-only (VIPP/VIPG though) and do NOT experience a problem going into RCI to search for vacations - using Chrome & Edge


----------



## Link (Aug 30, 2021)

Resale only.  I was able access the rci portal on a PC with chrome, but not on an iPad with safari or chrome.  Also, my points summary and benefits summary screens are blank (no drop downs) no matter what device or browser i use.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm retail only VIPG and can access RCI just fine through the Wyndham portal using Google Chrome and Win 10. I've not attempted to book anything but can browse resorts.

One thing, a couple people mentioned firefox. Let me share my experiences from work in an IT environment. My company never officially supported Firefox, and recently banned it because recent versions have features which have a separate SSL and certificate store as well as a VPN functionality built in which was not compatible with both our in-house applications and our company's general spirit/level of IT trust we give to employees... (if you want to run VPN, do so from home, not at work, don't like it, find another job).

I have never even tried to log into the RCI portal from outside of wyndham, I have no idea what my login even is to be honest with  you, but the login page shows up...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 30, 2021)

So it does not appear that account type alone is the issue.  We are seeing mixed reports from resale only, hybrid and retail only owners.  Let's expand the scope of reported information as follows:


Account Type:  Retail Only, Hybrid (retail/resale combo), Resale Only
VIP Type:  Non-VIP, VIPB, VIPS, VIPG, VIPP, VIPF
Contract Type(s):  CWA retail, CWA resale, CWS retail, CWS resale, PIC, Converted Weeks, etc.
Current Use Year:  Jan-Dec, Apr-Mar, Jul-Jun, Sep-Oct
Use Year Realigned at any point? Yes/No
Current Use Year points - Developer:  
Current Use Year points - Resale:
For my account, answers as follows:

Account Type:  Hybrid (retail/resale combo)
VIP Type:  VIPG
Contract Type(s):  CWA retail, CWS resale, PIC
Current Use Year:  Jan-Dec
Use Year Realigned at any point? Yes
Current Use Year points - Developer:  ~50k
Current Use Year points - Resale: 0


----------



## troy12n (Aug 30, 2021)

Account Type: Retail only
VIP Type: VIPG
Contract Type(s): CWS retail
Current Use Year: Oct-Sept
Use Year Realigned at any point? No
Current Use Year points - Developer: 0
Current Use Year points - Resale: n/a

Am able to access RCI from Wyndham portal


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 30, 2021)

Account Type: Resale Only
VIP Type: Non-VIP
Contract Type(s): CWS resale
Current Use Year: Jan-Dec
Use Year Realigned at any point? Yes
Current Use Year points - Developer: n/a
Current Use Year points - Resale: 0
I am not able to access RCI from the Wyndham portal


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 30, 2021)

VIP Silver with some resale contracts. 

I cannot access the RCI portal from the browsers on my Windows laptop (Chrome, Edge, Firefox.) 

I can access using Chrome on my android mobile devices, but not using Edge, Firefox or DuckDuckGo. 

Strangely, Firefox on the computer gives an error just trying to login to the Wyndham site... "Something unexpected just happened." First time using Firefox in awhile... I just wanted to see if it worked.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 30, 2021)

Account type: hybrid
Non VIP
Cws retail and resale 
Use year Oct-sept
Realigned yes
0 current points


----------



## pisnao772 (Aug 30, 2021)

bobbyoc23 said:


> Account Type: Resale Only
> VIP Type: Non-VIP
> Contract Type(s): CWS resale
> Current Use Year: Jan-Dec
> ...


Same here. So yesterday I was able to access it while at work. Unf I had to walk away from the computer, when I got back I was timed out and then I was unable to get back in. Still can’t get back in haha. Looks like I missed my chance.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 31, 2021)

Well my rci contact that was looking into it just dropped it and said it wasn’t their issue. even though they acknowledged multiple people having the issue


Our technical staff has been looking into this issue and we're not finding anything wrong on our end.  This issue has been reported by more than one member.   Pulling up accounts via our portal has not created the same problems.  We believe the Wyndham website is having an issue connecting from their site to RCI.com.  You may wish to contact them directly for troubleshooting assistance.

hopefully something will be found soon. I created a new Wyndham account for my husband ( he’s never had an account), set it up in hopes of being able to access rci, but no luck.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 31, 2021)

For those who have never logged in directly to the RCI website, they probably don't have a login account. Do you know how to create one? I have never logged in directly through the RCI website, and I know I have tried and it's different from my Wyndham login


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 31, 2021)

troy12n said:


> For those who have never logged in directly to the RCI website, they probably don't have a login account. Do you know how to create one? I have never logged in directly through the RCI website, and I know I have tried and it's different from my Wyndham login



I asked RCI in my email to them, and they said it is not possible to sign in directly via the RCI website - it must be done from the Wyndham website.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 31, 2021)

troy12n said:


> For those who have never logged in directly to the RCI website, they probably don't have a login account. Do you know how to create one? I have never logged in directly through the RCI website, and I know I have tried and it's different from my Wyndham login


When I first purchased 10 years ago, I was able to set up a direct RCI dot com login using my RCI member number (from my Wyndham provided RCI account, but it’s a different number than my Wyndham member number). It’s only good for cash vacations though, or if you have a completely separate fixed week (I don’t) - nothing with Wyndham points. I have no idea if it’s still possible to do that way - both websites have been through several iterations since then.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 31, 2021)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I asked RCI in my email to them, and they said it is not possible to sign in directly via the RCI website - it must be done from the Wyndham website.


Correct you can only sign into RCI from Wyndham site.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 31, 2021)

So from our limited replies with details so far - the only pattern I see as potentially contributory to the reported issue is that folks who have zero resale CUY points don't seem to be able to access RCI.  It's definitely not tied to account type or contract type from what we have seen to date.  There's also some evidence that this may be device/browser specific - however I cannot access RCI on any browser using my desktop (Firefox, Edge, Chrome), and I only use Safari on my iPhone.  No dice for me yet.  Nothing substantive back from Wyndham yet on this issue other than to indicate they continue to work on the reported issue. 

@paxsarah just curious as a resale only owner - since you do _not _have the reported issue - do you still have CUY resale points available?


----------



## Eric B (Aug 31, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So from our limited replies with details so far - the only pattern I see as potentially contributory to the reported issue is that folks who have zero resale CUY points don't seem to be able to access RCI.  It's definitely not tied to account type or contract type from what we have seen to date.  There's also some evidence that this may be device/browser specific - however I cannot access RCI on any browser using my desktop (Firefox, Edge, Chrome), and I only use Safari on my iPhone.  No dice for me yet.  Nothing substantive back from Wyndham yet on this issue other than to indicate they continue to work on the reported issue.
> 
> @paxsarah just curious as a resale only owner - since you do _not _have the reported issue - do you still have CUY resale points available?



I have zero resale CUY points, but can access RCI via the Wyndham portal.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 31, 2021)

I have 0 UY points left and can access RCI from the Wyndham portal...


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 31, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So from our limited replies with details so far - the only pattern I see as potentially contributory to the reported issue is that folks who have zero resale CUY points don't seem to be able to access RCI.  It's definitely not tied to account type or contract type from what we have seen to date.  There's also some evidence that this may be device/browser specific - however I cannot access RCI on any browser using my desktop (Firefox, Edge, Chrome), and I only use Safari on my iPhone.  No dice for me yet.  Nothing substantive back from Wyndham yet on this issue other than to indicate they continue to work on the reported issue.
> 
> @paxsarah just curious as a resale only owner - since you do _not _have the reported issue - do you still have CUY resale points available?


I have zero CUY points and the portal works for me fine......


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 31, 2021)

LOL - theory quickly disproven then. Our search continues….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 31, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> LOL - theory quickly disproven then. Our search continues….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have points on deposit in RCI too, but I believe some with the problem have inferred they have points in RCI.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 31, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I have points on deposit in RCI too, but I believe some with the problem have inferred they have points in RCI.



I also have points already deposited into RCI - 143k points roughly - Sept 30, 2020 deposit date.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 31, 2021)

I have some leftover Wyndham points on deposit with RCI, too, from an exchange I had to cancel.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 31, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> @paxsarah just curious as a resale only owner - since you do _not _have the reported issue - do you still have CUY resale points available?


Looks like theory disproven already, but I have no CUY points available. I also have no points currently deposited in RCI.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 31, 2021)

I also have points deposited into RCI. I also have some upcoming reservations in September.  Does anyone else have a member number that starts with 00999? I’ve been told that it’s an odd number and they don’t know how we got that. We have been members since around 2005-6
I just wonder what they did Wednesday night. I was in rci thru the portal on Wednesday and then on Thursday I got the white screen.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Aug 31, 2021)

I also have points already deposited into RCI


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 31, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> I also have points deposited into RCI. I also have some upcoming reservations in September.  Does anyone else have a member number that starts with 00999? I’ve been told that it’s an odd number and they don’t know how we got that. We have been members since around 2005-6
> I just wonder what they did Wednesday night. I was in rci thru the portal on Wednesday and then on Thursday I got the white screen.


I have 00999

You have 00999 because your first entry into Wyndham was a resale.  After you bought via salesmen, the original member number didn't change.  It should have nothing to do with RCI access.

If you didn't opt out of Plus Partners, they should have added it when you bought a contract direct from Wyndham.  If you want it and the extra $0.02 per thousand cost to get to RCI Points inventory, owner services should be able to help you fix it.


----------



## Aftermath (Aug 31, 2021)

I have a blank screen after I check the box  in the explore RCI resorts section. 
I am platinum.


----------



## philemer (Aug 31, 2021)

No status & resale owner & I can get into RCI, via Wyndham just find.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 1, 2021)

Is there a time line when these glitches will be resolved?


----------



## bendadin (Sep 1, 2021)

There is now a banner at the top:

RCI LOGIN IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE
Experts are quickly working to restore the RCI login from Club Wyndham. Thank you for your patience as this issue is resolved.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

bendadin said:


> There is now a banner at the top:
> 
> RCI LOGIN IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE
> Experts are quickly working to restore the RCI login from Club Wyndham. Thank you for your patience as this issue is resolved.



Same


----------



## bendadin (Sep 1, 2021)

So as for pinpointing the issue:

I have 00999 account. And yes, people swear up and down that it is a resale only account. I'm quite sure that it is not.
I have >4 owners on my account.
I have points deposited from the end of the quiet season deposit upgrade (that wasn't.)
I  have zero 2021 UY Wyndham points though I have 800 (no K) bonus points that are 21/22. Not resale.
I have current RCI reservations
I am currently using Certified Exit. 
And they just dropped my PICs out for the 4th time when a resale transferred out.

I didn't have a problem before I called in with a problem.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

bendadin said:


> So as for pinpointing the issue:
> 
> I have 00999 account. And yes, people swear up and down that it is a resale only account. I'm quite sure that it is not.
> I have >4 owners on my account.
> ...



To be clear, a 999 account is only assigned to new accounts created for resale transfer.  After that, an owner may purchase from developer and the formerly resale account is now a developer+resale account but the member number doesn't change.

I don't understand about your PICs.....if you are certified exit don't you lose PIC anyway?  Isn't that part of the exit process?


----------



## bendadin (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I don't understand about your PICs.....if you are certified exit don't you lose PIC anyway?  Isn't that part of the exit process?



I'm not exiting.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

bendadin said:


> I'm not exiting.



"I am currently using Certified Exit."

I'm confused.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> "I am currently using Certified Exit."
> 
> I'm confused.



She is only handing in a subset of her contracts. CE is not a binary only option - it’s not all or nothing - you can use CE to hand back individual contract(s) from your account - which is likely what she is doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joanncanary (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m getting an internal server error. Progress. Thank you HitchHiker71 for your follow thru. Hopefully we will have it resolved soon.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> She is only handing in a subset of her contracts. CE is not a binary only option - it’s not all or nothing - you can use CE to hand back individual contract(s) from your account - which is likely what she is doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice, a change from what I remember Ovation being.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I don't understand about your PICs.....if you are certified exit don't you lose PIC anyway? Isn't that part of the exit process?


I'm certain she's not exiting her entire account, just ovating a spare contract or few. It seems that with almost every change (purchase, ovation/CE, rescission) she's made to her account, she's had issues with her PICs being dropped, VIP level changing unexpectedly, etc. It seems that owners with more complicated account histories are more prone to having these sorts of glitches happening (not absolving Wyndham of their responsibility for getting it right, just observing the types of accounts that seem to have the worst time with it).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 1, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> I'm certain she's not exiting her entire account, just ovating a spare contract or few. It seems that with almost every change (purchase, ovation/CE, rescission) she's made to her account, she's had issues with her PICs being dropped, VIP level changing unexpectedly, etc. It seems that owners with more complicated account histories are more prone to having these sorts of glitches happening (not absolving Wyndham of their responsibility for getting it right, just observing the types of accounts that seem to have the worst time with it).



Without a doubt - the more often you make changes to your account - especially contract level changes - the worse your user experience will be.  PIC Plus contracts are usually tied to an original developer purchase (PIC Plus contracts have a parent/child relationship within the system).  I've seen multiple reports of this problem occurring with PIC Plus contracts in play - especially if the owner makes multiple developer purchases over time and then uses CE to exit waht was the originating developer contract that brought the PIC Plus contracts into the account.  Wyndham must then alter the parent/child relationship and tie the PIC Plus contracts to another developer contract.  This parent/child relationship is not well documented/known IME.  This can sometimes occur when either inheriting/existing a resale contract - because the account is altered during that process of course - and if the rep altering the account doesn't realize there are PIC Plus contracts in play that must be re-associated - then the parent/child link is broken and in so doing - the VIP level of the account is negatively impacted for example.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 1, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Without a doubt - the more often you make changes to your account - especially contract level changes - the worse your user experience will be.  PIC Plus contracts are usually tied to an original developer purchase (PIC Plus contracts have a parent/child relationship within the system).  I've seen multiple reports of this problem occurring with PIC Plus contracts in play - especially if the owner makes multiple developer purchases over time and then uses CE to exit what was the originating developer contract that brought the PIC Plus contracts into the account.  Wyndham must then alter the parent/child relationship and tie the PIC Plus contracts to another developer contract.  This parent/child relationship is not well documented/known IME.  This can sometimes occur when either inheriting/existing a resale contract - because the account is altered during that process of course - and if the rep altering the account doesn't realize there are PIC Plus contracts in play that must be re-associated - then the parent/child link is broken and in so doing - the VIP level of the account is negatively impacted for example.



The reports of PICs falling out has nothing to do with disposing of the developer contract that brought it in. They fall out when resales are transferred out. Title/deeding says it isn't them. Owner's care said not them. But they both pointed to an internal department that nobody really has a line of communication with. I lost just over 6 weeks of my VIP level in one year with this issue. Why would they want to fix the issue?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Nice, a change from what I remember Ovation being.


Limited editions now requires you to exit completely- that is the 3 year use with no MF;s- even if not all your contracts qualify for limited editions.  Giving back a week or more for no compensation does not require you to exit Wyndham.  You can use that one selectively.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 1, 2021)

At any rate, I just got the black banner warning about RCI and clicked in (and made it) anyway. My account issue isn't fixed but at least it isn't a blank screen now.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 1, 2021)

bendadin said:


> The reports of PICs falling out has nothing to do with disposing of the developer contract that brought it in. They fall out when resales are transferred out. Title/deeding says it isn't them. Owner's care said not them. But they both pointed to an internal department that nobody really has a line of communication with. I lost just over 6 weeks of my VIP level in one year with this issue. Why would they want to fix the issue?



Actually it does - it's just very few people at Wyndham understand that the table data on the back end that is joined together and if the unique key used for the data joins changes and there's no longer a match - then the VIP level for the account is negatively impacted.  I've spoken to someone who actually understands what occurs in these instances - likely from the department you're referring to that shall remain unnamed.  If the person making the account changes when processing a resale contract doesn't know to avoid making certain account/contract level data changes during the contract join process - even when the contract is resale - contract unique identifiers that are used for the table joins on the back end get re-coded and the link breaks.  It's always possible I've been misinformed of course - but the person I spoke with was very knowledgeable about this issue - but that's also going back over a year ago now so my memory has faded a bit on the details.


----------



## ailin (Sep 1, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> I'm resale-only and I access RCI regularly, including right now to double-check. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Only gold and platinum have access to RCI search and book, which means you don't have to deposit points manually before confirming an exchange - it will pull from your Wyndham account. The rest of us have to deposit our points first.



I just confirmed an OGS but was short on points.  We were gold when we first bought from the developer many years ago, though now the account shows silver.  Now I'm not sure if I should deposit the points needed or let RCI pull it?  It would be a mess if I deposited and then it got pulled too.  But I don't want to risk the week getting canceled either.

To add to the data points - I can get into RCI, but get an error when I try to deposit points.  It says I don't have enough points to deposit.  Use year begins in July, so today should be the first day I can deposit next year's points (10 months before).  We only have one developer contract.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

ailin said:


> I just confirmed an OGS but was short on points.  We were gold when we first bought from the developer many years ago, though now the account shows silver.  Now I'm not sure if I should deposit the points needed or let RCI pull it?  It would be a mess if I deposited and then it got pulled too.  But I don't want to risk the week getting canceled either.
> 
> To add to the data points - I can get into RCI, but get an error when I try to deposit points.  It says I don't have enough points to deposit.  Use year begins in July, so today should be the first day I can deposit next year's points (10 months before).  We only have one developer contract.


Have you always only had the one contract?


----------



## ailin (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Have you always only had the one contract?



Yes, one and only.  Bought from developer 20 years ago.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

ailin said:


> Yes, one and only.  Bought from developer 20 years ago.


How many points?


----------



## ailin (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> How many points?



300k


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

ailin said:


> 300k



Have you hounded owner services as to why you lost your grandfathered gold?


----------



## ailin (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Have you hounded owner services as to why you lost your grandfathered gold?



No, I've not kept up with all the changes.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

ailin said:


> No, I've not kept up with all the changes.



I could be wrong, it may have been silver level when you bought.  I can't find any old VIP charts.  Could you have been Gold because of a Bonus contract that expired?


----------



## ailin (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I could be wrong, it may have been silver level when you bought.  I can't find any old VIP charts.  Could you have been Gold because of a Bonus contract that expired?



Yes!  I totally misremembered.  I was looking up old paperwork and saw VIP Gold written on bonus points paperwork.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

ailin said:


> Yes!  I totally misremembered.  I was looking up old paperwork and saw VIP Gold written on bonus points paperwork.


So now what I suggest, when you go into RCI through your Wyndham portal, there is a phone number you can call to get Club Wyndham/RCI assistance.  Just tell them you don't think the required points will auto pull, but you want to make sure that is the case so that you don't duplicate it.  When they verify that you need to move the points, go back to your myclub wyndham and deposit the points.  Boom done.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 1, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> I’m getting an internal server error. Progress. Thank you HitchHiker71 for your follow thru. Hopefully we will have it resolved soon.



There's a banner alert now as someone else mentioned.  Good to see them providing the banner alert given the reported problem.


----------



## joanncanary (Sep 1, 2021)

Yep I’m getting that now.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

"Experts are quickly working to restore the RCI login from Club Wyndham."

This made me chortle.

I ignored the warning and went right into RCI.


----------



## joanncanary (Sep 1, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> "Experts are quickly working to restore the RCI login from Club Wyndham."
> 
> This made me chortle.
> 
> I ignored the warning and went right into RCI.


I guess you’re a lucky one. I am not able to get into RCI yet. Earlier I got a server error now it’s just a blank screen.  No change on my side


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

joanncanary said:


> I guess you’re a lucky one. I am not able to get into RCI yet. Earlier I got a server error now it’s just a blank screen.  No change on my side



Uggh


----------



## afk324 (Sep 1, 2021)

I am not Gold but have used the path from Wyndham site to move points and schedule two resorts for a vacation. I just read this post and tried to get  to RCI. Wyndham site stated that RCI not available NOW! 9/02/2021 at 8:45 pm.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2021)

afk324 said:


> I am not Gold but have used the path from Wyndham site to move points and schedule two resorts for a vacation. I just read this post and tried to get  to RCI. Wyndham site stated that RCI not available NOW! 9/02/2021 at 8:45 pm.


Try to go in despite that banner.  It seems to be working fir those who didnt already have issues.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Got a response back from Wyndham IT today that this issue should now be resolved.  I tested across multiple devices and browsers and accessing RCI is again working as expected.  In one case, with my desktop MS-Edge browser - I had to clear cache to get it to work - so in some cases clearing your browser cache may be required - though I only saw this on my Edge browser - all other devices/browsers worked without clearing caches - but YMMV.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2021)

Good that it's working for you.  Wyndham tends to just say whatever they can to get you off of the phone, and saying Gold and Platinum are the only ones that can access RCI was not at all correct, by reading the various responses here.


----------



## joanncanary (Sep 2, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Got a response back from Wyndham IT today that this issue should now be resolved.  I tested across multiple devices and browsers and accessing RCI is again working as expected.  In one case, with my desktop MS-Edge browser - I had to clear cache to get it to work - so in some cases clearing your browser cache may be required - though I only saw this on my Edge browser - all other devices/browsers worked without clearing caches - but YMMV.



it WORKS!! Thank you for all of your support and follow thru!


----------



## Eric B (Sep 2, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Got a response back from Wyndham IT today that this issue should now be resolved.  I tested across multiple devices and browsers and accessing RCI is again working as expected.  In one case, with my desktop MS-Edge browser - I had to clear cache to get it to work - so in some cases clearing your browser cache may be required - though I only saw this on my Edge browser - all other devices/browsers worked without clearing caches - but YMMV.



Does it reflect the ability to do an instant search and book?  Mine still does not - it just reflects the Wyndham points I have on deposit with RCI.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Sep 2, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Got a response back from Wyndham IT today that this issue should now be resolved.  I tested across multiple devices and browsers and accessing RCI is again working as expected.  In one case, with my desktop MS-Edge browser - I had to clear cache to get it to work - so in some cases clearing your browser cache may be required - though I only saw this on my Edge browser - all other devices/browsers worked without clearing caches - but YMMV.



This is resolved for me!  Thank you all for collaborating on this and reporting to Wyndham.  Lord knows how long this would have taken to fix without a direct line of communication from TUG...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Does it reflect the ability to do an instant search and book? Mine still does not - it just reflects the Wyndham points I have on deposit with RCI.



LOL I don’t use RCI much so am not sure what this means. What is instant search and book within RCI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2021)

It's a feature of (I think) Gold and above. Those accounts can hold/book exchanges without the points on deposit.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 2, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> LOL I don’t use RCI much so am not sure what this means. What is instant search and book within RCI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't use it too much, particularly from Wyndham.  Instant search and book is a VIP privilege for VIPG/P/F that allows you to search for a stay and book it in RCI without depositing the points first into RCI.  The "instant" part of it is that RCI will then pull the points necessary (bypassing the 10K point minimum for an RCI deposit) from your Wyndham account.  In RCI through the Wyndham portal, this is evidenced in the display that shows up when you go to "my account" and "available points".  It used to show points currently on deposit with RCI and points available in Wyndham to pull from for the instant search and book - that display used to include all Wyndham points that were available to pull from, which was all CUY and FUY points (both developer and resale) when within 10 months.  Now it shows 0 for me despite my benefit summary page showing developer points with RCI benefits available in the FUY.  It should display the developer FUY points instead of 0 to reflect that benefit.

I also see "Not Bookable" for any dates costing in excess of what I have on deposit with RCI, confirming for me my interpretation of the Wyndham points available.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 2, 2021)

bnoble said:


> It's a feature of (I think) Gold and above. Those accounts can hold/book exchanges without the points on deposit.



That's correct; it's the fifth one down under VIP EXTRAS here:



			https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/club-benefits/vip-by-wyndham


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I don't use it too much, particularly from Wyndham.  Instant search and book is a VIP privilege for VIPG/P/F that allows you to search for a stay and book it in RCI without depositing the points first into RCI.  The "instant" part of it is that RCI will then pull the points necessary (bypassing the 10K point minimum for an RCI deposit) from your Wyndham account.  In RCI through the Wyndham portal, this is evidenced in the display that shows up when you go to "my account" and "available points".  It used to show points currently on deposit with RCI and points available in Wyndham to pull from for the instant search and book - that display used to include all Wyndham points that were available to pull from, which was all CUY and FUY points (both developer and resale) when within 10 months.  Now it shows 0 for me despite my benefit summary page showing developer points with RCI benefits available in the FUY.  It should display the developer FUY points instead of 0 to reflect that benefit.
> 
> I also see "Not Bookable" for any dates costing in excess of what I have on deposit with RCI, confirming for me my interpretation of the Wyndham points available.



Here's what I see right now:





I'm assuming you're referring to the "Points from Club Wyndham" item in the graphic above.  What I see right now is my CUY developer points (I have zero CUY resale points). I don't see any FUY points in this area.  I have a Jan-Dec UY.  Are we saying I should see FUY points here as well?  If someone could please create a "problem statement" that specifically and concisely describes the reported issue - I'm happy to add it to our list for follow up.  I'm just not that swift with RCI unfortunately.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 2, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Here's what I see right now:
> 
> View attachment 39512
> 
> I'm assuming you're referring to the "Points from Club Wyndham" item in the graphic above.  What I see right now is my CUY developer points (I have zero CUY resale points). I don't see any FUY points in this area.  I have a Jan-Dec UY.  Are we saying I should see FUY points here as well?  If someone could please create a "problem statement" that specifically and concisely describes the reported issue - I'm happy to add it to our list for follow up.  I'm just not that swift with RCI unfortunately.



That’s correct.  It used to include FUY points, but no longer does.

RCI no longer reflects the FUY developer points available to support the VIPG+ instant search & book privilege as it did formerly for Wyndham points within 10 months of the beginning of the FUY.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Eric B said:


> That’s correct.  It used to include FUY points, but no longer does.
> 
> RCI no longer reflects the FUY developer points available to support the VIPG+ instant search & book privilege as it did formerly for Wyndham points within 10 months of the beginning of the FUY.



Got it - issue reported to Wyndham IT as of now.


----------



## pisnao772 (Sep 3, 2021)

Still not working for me. Ugh


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Sep 3, 2021)

pisnao772 said:


> Still not working for me. Ugh


You cleared cache on the browser you used?


----------



## nikkiwu (Sep 14, 2021)

Anyone else still unable to get into RCI? I have gotten some exchanges from ongoing search that I cannot do anything with as of right now.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 16, 2021)

I can get in.  With new restrictions on mega-renters, makes me glad I didn't take the PIC, mega-renter plunge.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 16, 2021)

nikkiwu said:


> Anyone else still unable to get into RCI? I have gotten some exchanges from ongoing search that I cannot do anything with as of right now.



I've not seen any recent reports of RCI access issues since we indicated the problem was resolved.  I'd clear browser cache and try from more than one device and browser type to ensure it's not device/browser specific.


----------

